# 10 Mitos sobre la arquitectura de Lima colonial – Por elsous6 e Imanol



## Inkandrew9

Ok, ahora sì !!!

Sgte parada: Mito Nro ...???


----------



## Tyrone

Buehh!!, parece que este "tren" -- eléctrico o macho, está por arrancar de nuevo :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

Imanol said:


> A mas tardar el jueves sale el nuevo mito !
> 
> Lamentamos la demora, cuestiones de facultad XD


Ya estamos viernes lalala


----------



## onechann

Orrantino said:


> El rojizo de las torres de la catedral y de la capilla del Sagrario, ¿será Ladrillo?


^^ Quizas ,en si no se ha llegado a comprar si antes de la reconstruccion de 1746 antes la catedral hubiera tenido esquineros y torres de piedra ,en si no se sabe ,pero lo que me da nostalgia es el palacio virreynal ,aunque el palacio de hoy es bello, YO QUIERO QUE VUELVA EL OTRO!! BUU:fiddle:


----------



## Imanol

Ya chicos, sale en un rato xD! (ultimando detalles).

Les adelanto que en una, el primer post destruirá algunos mitos, como ese que sale en los folletos de la catedral diciendo que su configuración actual esta basada en la Catedral de Sevilla. FAIL! xD... pero será eso y mucho más que permitirá echar luces sobre como lucía en realidad esta ciudad y sus monumentos hace 200 años... o hasta menos... Saludos.


----------



## Antarqui

Se ha generado expectativa por ver el siguiente mito, ya que son 10 y recién vamos por el primero jeje, ojalá que no demoren mucho en publicar el siguiente, mientras tanto habrá que seguir esperando, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Imanol

x.x


----------



## Inkandrew9

A ver ... empecemos!!!


----------



## Imanol

*Mito 2: : Estos edificios en la colonia NO eran como te los imaginas.*

Muchas veces al caminar por el centro histórico uno ve una gran cantidad de edificaciones y piensan que estas lucían tal cual en la colonia; sin embargo, haciendo un estudio sobre el estado de cada una vemos que puede haber grandes sorpresas.

Para entender mejor este tema puntualizaremos con algunos edificios, empezando por quizás el más emblemático de la vieja Lima: La catedral metropolitana.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*La catedral Metropolitana…*

¿Cómo lució en la colonia?, ¿es posible saberlo?

Si, existen documentos y fotos que nos muestran un edificio con una configuración espacial muy rica y totalmente distinta a la que hoy conocemos y las diferencias eran tal que tendremos que analizar por partes la catedral antigua para entender sus diferencias con la actual.

Empezaremos por lo principal para luego pasar a detalles: La configuración espacial de la catedral limense era la típica de una catedral española, con un fraccionamiento del espacio para definir capillas para cofradías y distinguir la “capilla mayor” del resto del templo, con un coro al frente.








​
Una variada documentación (aunque no tanta como se desease) nos demuestra que esta forma es la que tuvo la catedral desde sus inicios siguiendo una tradición que recién fue interrumpida en 1896, siendo la documentación más profusa la perteneciente al periodo 1687-1746 dejando en sombras algunos aspectos del templo mayor de la ciudad entre 1746-1896.
No obstante, a pesar de ello, mediante fotos y archivos empezaremos a echar luces sobre el edificio que fue erigido para ser símbolo de Lima como la capital cristiana de Sudamérica y que debía reflejar su riqueza e importancia, para ello, encontré por medio de un libro del padre Antonio San Cristóbal dos imágenes del templo catedralicio antes de su remodelación, las que hice una labor de “restauración digital” para poder apreciar una mayor cantidad de detalles la cual contrasté con documentación obtenida por el mismo autor sobre trabajos de reparación realizados en 1880 que nos brindarán una descripción de muchos ambientes perdidos del templo limeño centrándonos principalmente en el Altar Mayor y el coro.

Pero, ¿Qué le pasó a la Catedral en 1896?, una destructiva remodelación que intentando acomodar la historia a su gusto destruyo una larga tradición arquitectónica, de ella nos hablaremos más adelante ya que nos deja una reflexión para el presente.

*Veamos la primera imagen correspondiente al presbiterio:*








​
Además de las diferencias con la capilla mayor (que serán explicadas más abajo) podemos corroborar que existía una planta completamente diferente tal como lo muestran los planos mostrados más arriba, se aprecia hacia atrás la reja de la Capilla de San Bartolomé que fue en antaño la más ostentosa de las que había en la iglesia debido a que servía de sepulcro al arzobispo Lobo.

Es notoria también la ornamentación de las columnas de la nave, con una balaustrada sobre el capitel jónico y una suerte de “cinta ornamental” que la rodea por debajo del capitel y que muestra similitud con las presentes en varias iglesias limeñas como El Rosario (Santo Domingo), La Merced o San Francisco, esta además termina formando una suerte de telón en el penúltimo arco de la nave siendo un marco para un lienzo con ángeles pintado por Matías Maestro.

















Capilla Mayor:

En primer lugar notamos que esta se percibe más liberada, con sus frentes abiertos y con deambulatorio que la separa de la capilla de San Bartolomé lo que hacía posible caminar por detrás de ella, sensación de trasparencia aumentada por el hermoso baldaquino del que hablaremos posteriormente, otro aspecto a notar es la diferencia de niveles, en antaño el altar mayor estaba separado por 10 escalones del piso, actualmente son 7, además es notable el uso de un distinto tipo de piso y lo más resaltante en comparación con la actualidad es que el coro no está al lado del altar (veremos por qué más adelante).








Apreciamos además dos ambones que se mantienen hoy en día pero con modificaciones sobre todo en el enganche con la balaustrada, además de ser actualmente color madera natural mientras en la foto parecen ser blancos como el púlpito y el altar, algo muy probable ya que daba más uniformidad a la capilla mayor.









​
Altar:

Uno de los aspecto más negativos de las reformas en 1896 fue la deformación del baldaquino creado por Matías Maestro para este templo, se aprecia en la imagen y en descripciones de época un monumento más alto y ancho, con un mejor cuidado en las proporciones que generaba una imagen bastante más imponente que la actual.








Podemos ver que tenía una base donde se ubicaban las imágenes de San Juan Evangelista (Patrón de la Catedral) y Santa Rosa de Lima (Patrona de la Arquidiócesis) y al lado de esta dos escalinatas apenas distinguibles con dos ángeles a los lados, los que se conservan actualmente en la capilla de Nuestra Señora de la Paz, eran dorados y policromados.


















La imagen de San Juan aun se conserva en el templo









Detalle de ángeles laterales​
Observemos otros dos detalles: El mini-baldaquino de plata que se encuentra detrás del crucifijo estaba tapado por un cortinaje que probablemente solo se abría en los momentos de adoración al santísimo y que la imagen titular no es la Virgen de la Asunción como ahora, si no la de la Evangelización, que actualmente ocupa la capilla de la Concepción, habiéndose deformado también esta por mero capricho de Cipriani como veremos más abajo.








Para entender un poco mejor este retablo antes de su deformación cito un documento del archivo catedralicio recogido por el padre San Cristóbal en su libro sobre esta iglesia:



> _“Altar Mayor: Después de quitar la cera con todo cuidado se reparo lo dañado en la madera de sus candilejas y adornos cubriendo con masilla al oleo multitud de huecos pequeños, se lavo con potasa y jabón lo pintado al oleo, con esponjas escobillas y tocuyo todo lo que esta dorado, se doró y plateo los trozos que estaban en muy mal estado, se pinto al oleo los sitios indispensables, particularmente el centro y tabernáculos con tres manos de pintura blanca fina. San Juan y Santa Rosa y sus peanas se pintaron de nuevo, empleando oro y plata fina en sus adornos, haciendo diademas como de plata para los Santos y una guirnalda de rosas y briscados.
> Se echaron abajo las dos vigas de sus costados para pulirlas, pintarlas y colocarlas al nivel de las cortinas; se reparo y pinto con cuatro manos de pintura al oleo la credencia colocando por detrás un aparato con mármol para los incensarios y una banquita para los acólitos; se formaron bases de madera para que corran las rondanas de jacarandá que se han puesto en los portones de los costados, se refacciono un pavimento, se perfecciono y pinto la tarima que sirve al Sr. Arzobispo. Los tres sillones grandes se pintaron doraron y tapizaron con terciopelo carmesí; en la mesa del altar se han puesto planchas de zinc, seis candilejas grandes de metal amarillo para los candeleros, una pequeña base para el crucifijo y un aparato de madera para los ciriales”_*


En 1896 se le quitó la base con San Juan y Santa Rosa, se le recortó su altura (para que entre en su posición actual, bajo un arco envés de bajo la bóveda), se le angostó eliminado la escalinata original con los dos ángeles descrita más arriba (para que entre el coro).

Púlpito y retablo de la inspiración:
Se mantienen casi iguales salvo porque se le quitó ornamentaciones al tornavoz del púlpito como vemos en las dos imágenes inferiores.









*Ahora pasemos a ver la imagen 2:*








Si se preguntaban dónde estaba el coro, aquí su respuesta (aunque era fácilmente deducible a partir de la planta mostrada más arriba y de la descripción general haciendo énfasis en la fragmentación espacial del templo limeño.

El coro catedralicio estaba conformado por una sillería de dos niveles, de los cuales el segundo tenia respaldares finamente tallados, los que junto con ese nivel se conservan, las del primero, han desaparecido.
Podemos notar que el órgano que hoy luce a uno de los lados estaba frente al altar y como vemos existían otros dos, algo corroborado en el texto que pondremos más adelante. 








Luego, observamos la reja del coro, de un acabado bastante fino que estaba realizada en metal, según el texto que pegaré a continuación:
“La reja de fierro del coro y sus columnas y cornisa se lavó con potasa después de reparar varios defectos de la parte baja; se pintó su zócalo y se le dio lustre tanto a lo pintado como a lo dorado.”








Texto sobre los órganos y breve descripción del coro:

_



“Los tres órganos se han limpiado con todo esmero y se les ha dado lustre dejándolos como nuevos. En el mismo coro se ha colocado un timbre o campana de resorte para llamar la atención del organista. Se empapelaron sus paredes con papel fino y guardillas doradas, se ha sacudido prolijamente el tallado de cedro, clavando y pegando multitud de sus piezas que estaban en los rincones y se reponían las que faltaban. Se cubrieron con masilla al óleo las grietas y dañaduras menudas y después se refrescó toda la madera a dos manos de aceite de linaza cocido preparado con aguarrás. Se hicieron y pusieron cuatro planchas lujosas con inscripciones en lugar de las que había en muy mal estado; se han hecho diez atriles grandes y dos banquitos para los organistas” *

Click to expand...

_En la parte detrás del coro se ubicaba el retablo de la antigua que actualmente ha sido aparentemente recortado en su ancho para ser movido a una capilla lateral, generando un espacio similar al de la catedral del Cusco o la de México (más similar al mexicano debido a la separación puerta-retablo).








Los cambios en la planta no fueron lo único, es más, la razón de ser del inicio de los trabajos fue reemplazar las bóvedas que estaban en mal estado, pero, ¿Cómo eran antes?, ¿eran diferentes?, muchos autores hablan como si fueran las mismas; sin embargo, estas eran muy diferentes.

Mientras las bóvedas de crucería actuales están sostenidas en base a una armazón de madera que forma cruces de malta, las anteriores eran bóvedas vaídas, es decir estas no estaban estructuradas en base a los nervios de madera como las actuales, si no, por sí mismas formando una estructura lisa sobre la que se agregó una estructura ornamental también simulando cruces de malta, pero esta solo era un adorno en remembranza por la bóvedas anteriores. A esto sus contemporáneos llamaron “vaídas artesonadas”, refiriéndose a artesones no a lo que hoy conocemos como tal, si no al añadido decorativo antes mencionado.

La diferencia en la bóveda actual y la anterior, a pesar de su aparente similitud debido a que usan el mismo motivo ornamental, es grande, en el sentido estético las anteriores simulaban ser de ladrillo mientras que las actuales son notoriamente de madera y en términos estructurales las actuales se comportan mejor que las anteriores que sin necesidad de un sismo se encontraban un tanto deterioradas (esto también por la calidad de los materiales, las actuales son de cedro y las anteriores de roble mulato).








Una breve descripción de las bóvedas antiguas en 1755:



> _Las bóvedas monteadas, con perfecta conformidad a los arcos, que la ciñen, entran a llenar los huecos que estos dejan, con aquella majestad y decoro que corresponden a las cubiertas de una basílica, donde luce por todo el arte y la grandeza. Nunca las vaídas hicieron conocer mejor hasta dónde puede llegar la perfección de sus cortes. Los artesones que resaltan de ellas, dejando partida su corporeidad en ángulos y figuras tan vistosas como regulares; son aun tiempo ornato a su hermosura e indicios de su fortaleza. Ellas tienen por centro a la clave, desde donde se dirigen en rectitud hasta los arcos y pechinas, cruzándose en sus medios por otros que se entretejen con aquellos rayos y forman las figuras más agradables. Esto es de mostrar en algún modo la rectitud de los radios que construyen internamente aquellos cuerpos y la trabazón con que se unen._
> 
> Francisco Antonio RUIZ CANO Y GALIANO, Júbilos de Lima en la dedicación de su santa Iglesia Catedral, Lima, 1755, folios 69-69vta.


Vale la pena acotar que en el espacio ocupado por el coro las bóvedas tenían linternas y ello definía más el espacio separándolo de las bóvedas laterales además de hacer más luminoso al templo.








Además de los cambios suscitados en ambos ambientes y el techo, la reforma integral del templo incluyo la eliminación de una enorme cantidad de retablos, la coronatura de las rejas de las capillas (poseían terminaciones similares a las de la catedral del Cusco) a las que además se les apertura vanos, la creación de dos balcones en los espacios de las puertas de Judíos y Naranjos reduciendo la escala de los mismos, la transformación del muro testero en un ridículo ábside circular que hasta hoy se mantiene aunque gracias a Dios perdió el “rosetón” que lucía y un largo etcétera. 

¿Qué suscitó tremendos cambios?

Pues que para los contemporáneos la catedral de Lima carecía de un estilo arquitectónico definido, pero que en ella prevalecía un estilo “románico”, ello sumado al esfuerzo del siglo XIX por llevar la arquitectura religiosa a ese estilo y el gótico y al mal estado de conservación de la iglesia, fueron los factores que se conjugaron junto a un deseo de mayor aforo y otras variables para generar una remodelación que destruyó siglos de tradición arquitectónica ininterrumpida en la que se veía reflejado el trabajo de muchos brillantes alarifes que hicieron todo lo posible por darle a Lima una catedral a su altura.

Esta remodelación fue aplaudida por la intelectualidad y la mayoría del pueblo en su momento, pocos fueron los que se escandalizaron por la destrucción de muchos de los elementos que distinguían el templo de otras catedrales de menor rango (como tener el coro al frente, la fragmentación espacial, etc.) y ello nos deja lecciones para hoy, puesto que vemos como es que se hacen modificaciones a nuestros edificios históricos sin ningún fundamento y estas son recibidas de manera alegre por la mayoría e incluso por la intelectualidad; sin embargo, ello no quiere decir que eso sea lo mejor opción a elegir. Reflexionemos muchachos.

Para no ir muy lejos (Léase al teatro municipal o a las farolas plateadas con adoquines rojos), les hago una pregunta, ¿La catedral de Lima sigue recibiendo remodelaciones absurdas?.
Lamentablemente la respuesta es afirmativa, hace no mucho, el cardenal Cipriani mando a sacar el retablo-sepulcro de Diego de Morcillo de la capilla de la concepción (a la que cambiaron su imagen sin sentido alguno) para poner en su lugar un gran lienzo (sobre sus proporciones y acabado, no diré nada..) de Escrivá de Balaguer, fundador del Opus Dei, orando en el mismo ambiente. Y el Patrimonio, bien gracias.

*Los textos descriptivos de la Catedral corresponden a un documento de 1880 sobre un conjunto de reparaciones realizadas al templo.

"Memoria y cuenta que presenta la comisión nombrada por el venerable capitulo metropolitano en los trabajos y reparos que se han emprendido en la Santa Iglesia Catedral de esta capital del Perú" (Archivo del Cabildo Eclesiástico, Serie G. Carpetas de cuentas, Nº26) - Recogido por el Padre San Cristobal.


----------



## onechann

la catedral de lima 500 años de historia ,de templo inca a templo religioso


----------



## onechann

extraordinarorio recopilacion felicitaciones :applause:
El Cardenal Cipriani promentio despues de la restauracion del organo la restructuracion de la capilla de musica. Por que no lo cumple?


----------



## Antarqui

Muy buena información acerca de las modificaciones que ha sufrido nuestra catedral, varias de ellas fueron terribles desatinos que destruyeron y desvirtuaron su fisonomía interna y si a esto le sumamos los robos o sustracciones del que fue víctima nos daremos cuenta que lo que ahora vemos, a pesar de ser imponente, no representa con gran fidelidad el esplendor de su pasado. Es una lástima la pérdida de tantos retablos como el de San Bartolomé, la parte baja de la sillería del coro y su ubicación en la nave central, dos de sus tres órganos, el deambulatorio, la balaustrada de la parte superior de sus naves, la modificación de su altar mayor, además también fue muy lamentable el robo de su hermosa custodia de oro con piedras preciosas en los años 80 del siglo pasado. Aunque yo soy de los que piensan que se debería hacer un exahustivo trabajo de prospección y luego de restitución de su apariencia y disposición original, sé que sería un trabajo costoso y laborioso pero creo que la principal iglesia del país se lo merece, bueno....es mi forma de pensar, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Antarqui

Una pregunta amigos, ¿es verdad que las rejas de las capillas de la catedral estaban recubiertas en pan de oro al igual que las de Cusco? me parece haberlo leído en alguna parte, gracias de antemano, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Wao, la verdad, me ha dejado un poco mal saber todo el desatino que se ha cometido con la Catedral de Lima ... y al parecer todavìa se sigue cometiendo más desaciertos hno:


----------



## Imanol

Antarqui said:


> Una pregunta amigos, ¿es verdad que las rejas de las capillas de la catedral estaban recubiertas en pan de oro al igual que las de Cusco? me parece haberlo leído en alguna parte, gracias de antemano, saludosss :wave:


Las rejas del coro eran verdes con aplicaciones en pan de oro y en algunos casos elementos resaltados en color rojo.
Es decir habían partes doradas para resaltar ciertos elementos ornamentales pero no eran enteramente laminadas como las del Cusco.


----------



## Tyrone

Felicitaciones por el trabajazo que están haciendo, muy buena investigación ...


----------



## Imanol

Al final hubo mas posts pidiendo el mito que comentándolo ¬¬


----------



## Inkandrew9

Imanol said:


> Al final hubo mas posts pidiendo el mito que comentándolo ¬¬


Seguro algunos piensan que seguimos esperando y no se aventuran a entrar y comentar, hubo varios dìas que todos estaban mendigando un actualizaciòn ... y nada de parte de los creadores (hasta hace poco), asì que paciencia


----------



## Antarqui

Están un poco tímidos los foristas jejeje ya comentarán para enriquecer con sus opiniones el thread. 
Una pregunta Imanol, mencionaste que habían sido retirados muchos retablos de la catedral, podrías decirnos cuántos llegó a tener en su mejor momento, porque en la actualildad tengo entendido que quedan sólo 14 retablos y varios de los cuales fueron traídos de otras iglesias destruidas de Lima, o sea que no son originales de la catedral......agradezco de antemano tu respuesta, saludosss :wave:


----------



## Antarqui

Me olvidaba de hacerte otra pregunta jeje, en las fotos se aprecia que las columnas tienen una hermosa balaustrada de madera sobre su capitel, me gustaría saber si servían sólo como ornamento de las columnas o si tenían un objetivo funcional para aumentar el aforo de la iglesia, si este fuera el caso me pregunto por dónde habrían subido las personas para ubicarse en tan privilegiada posición........saludossss :wave:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Imanol said:


> Proximamente San Pedro, verdad Juan Pablo? xD


!

Serà?!


----------



## Antarqui

Imanol said:


> Proximamente San Pedro, verdad Juan Pablo? xD


Ya decía yo que este thread tenía que seguir avanzando, y al igual que su símil el *Tren Macho *que ya ha sido rehabilitado y funciona más rápido que antes, este thread macho ahora también tiene que funcionar más rápido, pónganle turbo pues muchachos jajaja :lol:.........es una bromita, pero no la hagan tan larga, hasta ya me había olvidado de que existía este thread, pero los felicito por este trabajo paciente de recopilación de información, sigan para adelante y saludosss :wave:


----------



## Orrantino

Mientras esperamos que salga nuevamente el tren, quisiera pedir la opinión de los creadores del thread o de otros foristas que la quieran voluntarear.

Esta postal iluminada (coloreada) de la fachada de San Agustín ¿será pura fantasía? o ¿guardara cierta relación con el diseño original? Se que hay restos de pigmento en algunas de la hornacinas de esta fantástica fachada













Esta otra postal de Iglesia de La Merced guarda cierta relación con el color de las piedras usadas en su construcción


----------



## Jorge el Bophoros

Yo no creo que sea pura fantasía, porque en fotos antiguas de San Agustín se puede ver que está pintada. Además si uno se percata en la portada (como yo alguna vez lo he hecho), se puede notar algunos restos de pigmentos ya muy tenues.


----------



## elsous6

Respecto a las postales, Orrantino, no me cuadran mucho los colores que se ven. De por si es raro que las rejas del atrio estén de color amarillo :crazy:.

Coming up... San Pedro (vayan sacando las cuchillas y las galletas de soda... xD!)


----------



## kaMetZa

elsous6 said:


> Respecto a las postales, Orrantino, no me cuadran mucho los colores que se ven. De por si es raro que las rejas del atrio estén de color amarillo :crazy:.
> 
> Coming up... San Pedro (vayan sacando las cuchillas y las galletas de soda... xD!)


Oe ya pe'..!! La espera es más larga que tren eléctrico :lol:


----------



## elsous6

La vedette de las iglesias de Lima

No cabe duda que la iglesia de San Pedro es uno de los templos virreinales más populares de la ciudad, aunque en este caso el título de “vedette” se lo ganó no por popularidad sino por manoseo descarado. :crazy: Y es que a lo largo de sus 387 años de existencia (1624-2011) esta iglesia ha sufrido innumerables modificaciones, empezando por su propio nombre, pues originalmente era el templo del Colegio Máximo de San Pablo.

Habría que empezar por una descripción del templo un año después de su consagración en 1638. De el se decía _“que se aventaja a lo que hay por acá, porque es un modelo pequeño de la Casa Profesa de Roma, cuya planta traje yo. Tiene, pues, de largo 240 pie y 122 de ancho, con el alto y paredes en proporción que cargan sobre fortísimos cimientos de cal y canto, toda ella de cal y ladrillo, cubierta de bóvedas sobre hermosísimos arcos con todas las pilastras, basas, cornisas y bocetones que pide el orden corintio crazy, con tantas ventanas en proporción para el fresco y claridad que la hermosean que no hay más que pedir. (…) Está rodeada toda sobre la cornisa de balaustres de oro y azul que, además que esta coronación la hermosea mucho, puede comunicarse toda ella con gran comodidad hasta la tribuna que hace veces de coro sobre la puerta principal.

Tiene hasta el crucero que es hermosísimo y espaciosísimo diez capillas, cinco por banda que por sus arcos hermosos se comunican, sin que estorbe la gente (…) El crucero es tan alegre y fresco por su cimborrio que corona la media naranja, muy alta y corredores que la rodean, por sus puertas y ventanas que le dan luz, por su reja de comuniones y disposición de púlpito que no hay en el reino cosa mejor. Sus dos capillas de los lados después de los relicarios de tantas y tan estimadas reliquias, se dedican , la de la parte del Evangelio, a la Santísima Trinidad del cielo y de la tierra, San Joaquín, la Virgen y Santa Ana, bultos que se aventajan a cuantos del género hay en todas las Indias y compiten con todo lo bueno de Europa; la otra, de la banda de la epístola, será para otro ternario, aún mas divino, de San José, Jesús en medio y la Santísima Virgen, por ser el altar mayor de los Apóstoles San Pedro y San Pablo porque aunque en él tienen lugar la Santísima Virgen y todos nuestros Santos la Iglesia es de éste título.
Está este retablo (el mayor) hermosísimamente dorado; a los lados están otras dos capillas, tan capaces como las de la Iglesia, adonde salen las bocas de las bóvedas de nuestro entierro y sirven para dar gracias a los sacerdotes y hermanos, después de misa y comuniones. Cerca del altar mayor, a sus dos lados, están dos tribunas capaces que miran al altar y crucero, donde con secreto pueden oir los oficios y sermones los señores Inquisidores y otros personajes que no suelen concurrir en público con el Señor Virrey y Audiencia, y aun tal vez el mismo Virrey, cuando está de secreto (…)

Paso de lo alto a lo bajo y es de alabar el presbiterio, muy capaz para administrar los santos sacramentos que, con una curiosa añadidura de madera, porque de otra suerte no alcanzara, está guarnecido y defendido de aquella reja famosa de balaustres de bronce, cuyo bocel grande y hermoso asienta sobre unos leones de lo mismo, tan celebrada en Milán, cuando la hizo forjar en ella el P. Alonso Messía, que pretendió el Conde de Fuentes, gobernador entonces de aquel estado, no se deshicieran los modelos hasta quedar con otra como ella… El cuerpo todo de la iglesia está enladrillado y para que jamás, por ocasión alguna de entierro, se alterase el orden y parejo de los ladrillos, se dispuso que estuviese toda ella, en el crucero y capillas de ambas naves, con bóvedas muy capaces con sus boca de piedra algunas y otras de madera hasta que se traigan losas grandes para el efecto…

Tiene delante del cementerio una plazuela que la autoriza y es el lugar donde quedan las carrozas acomodadas los días de concurso y esta plazuela divide el cementerio con un hermoso pretil de cantería, con acomodado almenaje a trechos y al fin de él se levantan unas gradas de piedra con 30 varas de plan que, tirando con espacio de otras ocho de ancho, corresponden a las tres puertas que dan entrada, la del medio al cañón principal y las de los lados a las dos naves del templo. La fachada es muy majestuosa, labrada de piedra con sus pilastras, frisos, arquitrabes, nichos y cornisas en toda proporción, sobre que cargan sus barandas de madera y en medio una hermosa tarja de piedra, de tres varas de ancho en proporción que viene a caer encima de la puerta y en medio se relieva de almohadillado un buen espacio sobre el que está escrito el nombre de Jesús y por orla unas letras que dicen: “Invocatum est super nos”.
P. Durán Mastrilli: Carta Anua del año 1639_









Planta actual del conjunto jesuita​
Ahora veamos los pormenores.

*LA NAVE*

Como se puede ver en la fotografía que acompaña este post, la nave se articulaba con pilastras dóricas llanas con su correspondiente entablamento, mientras que en la actualidad las pilastras presentan su fuste estriado. Los cambios se produjeron como consecuencia de la restauración del templo luego del terremoto de 1940, realizada por Héctor Velarde, en la cual se realizaron estos cambios _“indicando la verticalidad de las pilastras por medio de estrías, haciendo resaltar los arcos con el juego de sus archivoltas, impostas y tímpanos triangulares, marcando la horizontalidad decorativa del friso, dándole forma armónica a las ventanas superiores de acuerdo con la penetración de las bóvedas, enriqueciendo el ritmo de los arcos torales y formando casetones verdaderos en la bóveda del templo”_. Acerca de esto último, hay que apuntar que originalmente la nave estuvo cubierta con bóvedas de crucería (como, por ejemplo, la iglesia de la Compañía del Cusco), las cuales colapsaron en el terremoto de 1746 y fueron reemplazadas por una bóveda de medio cañón de madera recubierta de lienzo, en el cual se pintaron los casetones grises (los cuales se aprecian en la foto, pintados y no con el relieve que tienen los actuales casetones dorados) que existieron hasta la “restauración” de 1940.









Nave principal a principios de siglo









Vista actual de la nave​
Sin embargo, el cambio más saltante es, sin dudas, el del modesto púlpito neoclásico de principios del siglo XIX –y su correspondiente retablo de la inspiración- por el ostentoso púlpito neobarroco ahora existente. 









Púlpito antiguo









Púlpito actual​
*EL PRESBITERIO Y EL CRUCERO*

También el presbiterio de la iglesia sufrió algunas modificaciones con el pasar del tiempo. Los dos balconcillos dorados son producto de la “restauración” de la década del ’40, aunque originalmente existieron, como hemos visto hasta cuatro balcones o tribunas en el templo: dos en la ubicación en que se encuentran los hoy existentes y otros dos en los brazos del crucero. También los dos arquillos trilobulados que comunican el presbiterio son producto de la mencionada restauración, incluyendo la decoración en madera dorada similar a la de las naves laterales. Veamos lo que dice Velarde: _“A cada lado del altar se respetan los arcos trilobados que dan acceso a la antesacristía y a la futura capilla de la O, respectivamente. Estos irán con sus tupidas rejas de estilo. Igualmente, se respetarán las pequeñas tribunas de madera dorada que están sobre estos arcos y que miran hacia el altar. Tanto estos arcos como las tribunas no son propiamente originales del templo, pues en su lugar se abrían arcos iguales a lo de la nave central, pero habiendo antecedentes en otras iglesias jesuíticas de esta disposición de tanto carácter virreinal, estando ya establecido ese arreglo por más de un siglo seguramente en el lugar que ocupa y siendo una nota llena de sabor limeño y de gracia, el Consejo ha considerado no modificar estos elementos sino restaurarlos centrando sus ejes con relación al atrio del altar, lo que implica algunas modificaciones en las pilastras laterales y en la parte superior del tramo correspondiente”._









Vista actual del presbiterio y de los balcones existentes​
Adicionalmente, se modificaron las dos capillas cerradas a los costados del presbiterio, la de la derecha dedicada a antesacristía y la de la izquierda transformada en capilla. Ésta última sirvió como depósito de bienes litúrgicos hasta principios del siglo XIX, cuando se le habilitó como camarín para el nuevo retablo de la Virgen de la O. Al suprimirse el retablo en mención se abrió el pequeño vano existente y se le habilitó como capilla, en la cual se venera a la Virgen de los Remedios.

*EL CORO*

Como es común en las iglesias jesuitas, la iglesia de San Pablo no contaba con un coro propiamente dicho, sino con una pequeña tribuna que no era sino la continuación de la que recorre la parte superior de la cornisa de la nave (la cual aún existe). Con ocasión de las remodelaciones de 1896 se construyó el coro actualmente existente, sostenido por gruesas vigas metálicas apoyadas sobre las pilastras laterales. Esta modificación ocasionó la mutilación de la decoración a manera de retablo que aún adorna la parte interior de la puerta de ingreso al templo.









Vista general de la iglesia hacia el coro









Detalle de la decoración tallada​
*LOS RETABLOS*

San Pedro conserva por fortuna 10 retablos originales del siglo XVIII y dos del XIX, pero no sin algunas vicisitudes: por ejemplo, el maravilloso retablo del Calvario, hoy dorado, lucía un color oscuro hasta mediados de siglo, y en el de la Encarnación, se repusieron en épocas recientes, los ángeles cargadores que sostenían las columnas salomónicas del primer cuerpo.









Retablo del Calvario









Retablo de la Encarnación​
Algo curioso de los retablos de San Pedro es que mientras algunos desaparecían otro aparecía de la nada. Los desaparecidos son los dos retablos que remataban las naves laterales en el crucero. Hasta el siglo XVIII existieron dos pequeños retablos en ese lugar, dedicados el de la Epístola al Santo Ángel Custodio y el del Evangelio a depósito de reliquias, ambos con una pequeña tribuna sobre ellos. El último desapareció a principios del siglo XIX para dar paso a un retablo de mayor tamaño comisionado por la Cofradía de Nuestra Señora de la O para su imagen titular. Este retablo neoclásico a su vez desapareció a mediados del siglo XX por considerar que obstaculizaba la perspectiva del gran retablo de San Ignacio (un all-time favorite de la arquitectura virreinal limeña). En su lugar se amplió el vano existente y se abrió una nueva capilla. Durante el siglo XIX se labró un retablo similar que reemplazó al del Santo Ángel, dedicado a San José, el cual también desapareció el siglo pasado.









Vista del brazo izquierdo del crucero a principios de siglo, donde se aprecia el retablo de la Virgen de la O









Vista actual del brazo izquierdo del crucero​
En contraste con los desaparecidos, al habilitar la nueva capilla de los Remedios se fabricó un retablo nuevo en estilo barroco, en concordancia con el estilo de lo del resto del templo. A este se trasladaron algunas imágenes de culto (como la titular de la Virgen de los Remedios, que estaba en el retablo de San Francisco Javier) procedentes de otros lugares de la iglesia.









Retablo de la virgen de los Remedios​
Menos destructivas fueron las subsecuentes remodelaciones que sufrieron los retablos durante su existencia. El más obvio a simple vista es el retablo de la Virgen de la O, anteriormente dedicado al Niño Jesús de Huanca, labrado originalmente en 1663. De esa primera construcción son las columnas del segundo cuerpo, corintias de fuste estriado con el tercio inferior “amelcochado”, mientras que las columnas salomónicas del primer cuerpo evidencian una modificación de principios del XVIII.








*LA FACHADA*

Saltan a la vista las grandes diferencias existentes entre la fachada tardo colonial que subsistió hasta fines del XIX y la que existe en la actualidad, restaurada en la década de 1940 por Héctor Velarde. Lo primero que resalta es la diferencia en el tratamiento de las superficies entre ambas. En la fachada original predominaba el almohadillado, rústico en las torres y más fino en las portadas, mientras que la actual se presenta enlucida y pintada (de amarillo :crazy. Adicionalmente, la fachada actual presenta pilastras jónicas en el segundo cuerpo de ambas torres, así como en la base de los cupulines que rematan las mismas. Éstas proceden de la remodelación de la iglesia a fines del XIX, cuando, además de añadir estos detalles, modificaron el remate de las torres sustituyendo los cupulines típicos de la arquitectura limeña por extrañas agujas neogóticas. En la restauración subsiguiente al terremoto de 1940 el arquitecto Héctor Velarde optó por mantener algunos detalles de la composición neogótica (básicamente las pilastras), reponiendo los cupulines en las torres. Véase el artículo adjunto al final para mayores datos.









Fachada de la iglesia a mediados del siglo XIX









Fachada luego de la remodelación de 1896









Fachada actual, producto de la “restauración” de la década de 1940.​
Finalmente, posteo el artículo de Héctor Velarde publicado en “El Arquitecto Peruano”, en donde éste fundamenta los criterios seguidos en la restauración del templo.
































​COMENTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¬¬º


----------



## Imanol

Esta muy bueno el texto JP, como siempre, ahora ya todos conoceran la "obra" de Velarde en San Pedro.


----------



## Antarqui

Al menos esta hermosa iglesia conserva sus 10 retablos barrocos originales de la época colonial, aunque yo pensaba que el púlpito y los dos balcones al costado del altar mayor también lo eran, pero las cosas que uno se viene a enterar en este thread.....¿tenía bóvedas de entierro San Pedro? no lo sabía, ojalá alguien sepa algo al respecto y pueda ilustrarnos un poco más, porque yo sólo sabía que habían tuneles donde los jesuitas escondieron sus tesoros antes de ser expulsados en 1767 por el Virrey Amat, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## elsous6

^^ Se podría decir que toooodas las iglesias de Lima tienen bóvedas de enterramiento subterráneas. Las de San Pedro fueron clausuradas (cuando la iglesia estaba al cuidado de los padres del Oratorio) a principios del siglo XIX.


----------



## Inkandrew9

La fachada antigua de Sn Pedro me hace recordar a la actual de la iglesia de Huamàn en Trujillo, sobretodo en la parte alta, no sè ... tengo esa impresiòn. Respecto al almohadillado, por lo que pude entender, se lo suavizò para que no se vea tan rùstico y pueblerino y màs acorde con la fineza de la parte baja. Vaya cosas que uno se llega a enterar, sobretodo despues de esperar taaaanto para la actualizaciòn ...xD! ... pero ha valido la pena, la info està muuuy interesante y didàctica. Saludos a ambos!!!


----------



## elsous6

Lo que se saca como conclusión del análisis de Velarde sobre la fachada, es que su restauración dependió mas de lo que "debió haber sido" que de lo que "realmente fue", es decir, que pesó mas el criterio estilístico del restaurador que la evidencia tangible que daba el propio monumento.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Oye Juan Pablo, yo creo que no estuvo mal suavizar la textura almohadillada de la parte superior de la fachada, ya que se veìa ... mmm ... muy ... tosca! ... hasta a veces me hubiera gustado que el CH tenga una iglesia de fachada neogòtica como la que antes lucìa esta iglesia (ya que La Recoleta es chiquita) , no sè, se veìa mas ... esbelta y grande obviamente.


----------



## elsous6

^^ Bueno, la textura de las torres no se suavizó... se eliminó! Eso cambia completamente la percepción que se tiene del edificio.

P.D. Hay algunas iglesias neogóticas en Lima. Creo que era innecesario hacer el cambio de las cúpulas por las agujas (además que se veían bastante extrañas :crazy


----------



## Imanol

Yo creo que el almohadillado se veía muy bien, daba una percepción distinta del edificio y una textura bastante más rica.
A algunos les gusta a otros no, pero lo importante es que el criterio que debe primar en una restauración es la fidelidad, o mejor dicho, mantener la originalidad del edificio. Velarde no hizo eso.


----------



## Antarqui

Yo también pienso que en toda restauración debe prevalecer la reproducción exacta del original y evitar así los agregados según el gusto del restaurador.

Una pregunta muchachos, el almohadillado que se aprecia en la antigua fachada de San Pedro ¿estuvo hecho de piedra o de qué material?.......bueno, otra pregunta jejeje ¿ese almohadillado existe hasta ahora debajo del revestimiento actual o fue destruido? espero respuesta ya que este tema está muy interesante, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## elsous6

^^ La iglesia de San Pedro fue construida con ladrillo y cal por lo que el almohadillado con mucha probabilidad estaba realizado en yeso. Ahora, si quedan restos debajo del tarrajeo de cemento que tiene ahora la iglesia no lo sé... habrá que ponerse a arañar las paredes... jajajaja.


----------



## Imanol

Cuesta tanto hacer un thread como este, que siempre se esperan más comentarios.


----------



## Inkandrew9

elsous6 said:


> ^^ Bueno, la textura de las torres no se suavizó... se eliminó! Eso cambia completamente la percepción que se tiene del edificio.


Tienes razòn, fue un lapsus :S



elsous6 said:


> P.D. Hay algunas iglesias neogóticas en Lima. Creo que era innecesario hacer el cambio de las cúpulas por las agujas (además que se veían bastante extrañas :crazy


Pensàndolo bien ... parecen gorritas de gnomo ...xD!



elsous6 said:


> ^^ La iglesia de San Pedro fue construida con ladrillo y cal por lo que el almohadillado con mucha probabilidad estaba realizado en yeso. Ahora, *si quedan restos debajo del tarrajeo de cemento que tiene ahora la iglesia no lo sé... habrá que ponerse a arañar las paredes... jajajaja.*


:lol:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Gran post, compañeros... ¿Alguien sabe qué pasó con las ventanas que estaban debajo de los campanarios? Las veo agregadas en la remodelación de 1896, pero no estaban en el templo original ni actualmente. De paso, creo que la combinación de amarillo claro con blanco le da un aspecto sucio a la fachada. Se debería a elegir una tonalidad que ayude a ocultar el polvo.


----------



## Antarqui

elsous6 said:


> ^^ La iglesia de San Pedro fue construida con ladrillo y cal por lo que el almohadillado con mucha probabilidad estaba realizado en yeso. Ahora, si quedan restos debajo del tarrajeo de cemento que tiene ahora la iglesia no lo sé... habrá que ponerse a arañar las paredes... jajajaja.


:lol: jajajaja que buenaaa, pero quién sabe....derrepente arañando las paredes nos encontramos con el tesoro escondido de los jesuitas, asuu no importa me quedo sin uñas y sin dedos con tal de encontrarlo jejeje .

En esta iglesia hay muchas reliquias cristianas traídas desde Roma, como los cuerpos de algunos santos mártires cristianos, una espina de la corona de Cristo, huesos de algunos apóstoles, etc. no creo que estén en exhibición, pero ojalá lo estuvieran.

San Pedro posee una hermosa Sacristía de estilo barroco, la capilla de la Penitenciaría y la capilla de la Virgen de la O.....¿comentarán algo al respecto muchachos?, esperemos que vayan publicando más fotos de a pocos para que los foristas vayan comentando y no se pierda el hilo y así mantener el interés, saludossss :wave:


----------



## elsous6

Dimas de Porres said:


> Gran post, compañeros... ¿Alguien sabe qué pasó con las ventanas que estaban debajo de los campanarios? Las veo agregadas en la remodelación de 1896, pero no estaban en el templo original ni actualmente. De paso, creo que la combinación de amarillo claro con blanco le da un aspecto sucio a la fachada. Se debería a elegir una tonalidad que ayude a ocultar el polvo.


Como tu bien dices, las ventanas en el segundo cuerpo de los campanarios fueron añadidas en la remodelación de 1896, y eliminadas en la restauración de 1943-46, para recuperar la originalidad del templo... :crazy:!!!



Antarqui said:


> :lol: jajajaja que buenaaa, pero quién sabe....derrepente arañando las paredes nos encontramos con el tesoro escondido de los jesuitas, asuu no importa me quedo sin uñas y sin dedos con tal de encontrarlo jejeje .
> 
> En esta iglesia hay muchas reliquias cristianas traídas desde Roma, como los cuerpos de algunos santos mártires cristianos, una espina de la corona de Cristo, huesos de algunos apóstoles, etc. no creo que estén en exhibición, pero ojalá lo estuvieran.
> 
> San Pedro posee una hermosa Sacristía de estilo barroco, la capilla de la Penitenciaría y la capilla de la Virgen de la O.....¿comentarán algo al respecto muchachos?, esperemos que vayan publicando más fotos de a pocos para que los foristas vayan comentando y no se pierda el hilo y así mantener el interés, saludossss :wave:


Las reliquias que mencionas están en el gran retablo neoclásico del crucero, en urnas numeradas (al costado del retablo está la leyenda que indica a que santo corresponde cada urna).

La sacristía es un hermoso ambiente del siglo XVII, el cual ha sufrido importantes modificaciones, especialmente en lo que corresponde a la cobertura. La sacristía estaba cubierta por una bóveda de medio cañón, cuyos arcos fajones asentaban sobre ménsulas en los muros laterales; esta bóveda se derrumbó en el gran terremoto de 1746, y fue reemplazada por el techo plano de madera pintada existente en la actualidad. Para adecuar la estructura al nuevo techo, se añadió un cuerpo adicional sobre el antiguo entablamento en el que se abrieron las ventanas.

La capilla de la Penitenciaría se construyó a principios del siglo XVIII, mientras que la capilla de la O en su configuración actual data de fines del XVIII, pues de los elementos que la caracterizaron en el XVII poco o nada queda (algún cronista la describió como "una azcua de oro").


----------



## Imanol

1896 = Año negro para la arquitectura colonial limeña.


----------



## Antarqui

elsous6 said:


> La sacristía es un hermoso ambiente del siglo XVII, el cual ha sufrido importantes modificaciones, especialmente en lo que corresponde a la cobertura. La sacristía estaba cubierta por una bóveda de medio cañón, cuyos arcos fajones asentaban sobre ménsulas en los muros laterales; esta bóveda se derrumbó en el gran terremoto de 1746, y fue reemplazada por el techo plano de madera pintada existente en la actualidad. Para adecuar la estructura al nuevo techo, se añadió un cuerpo adicional sobre el antiguo entablamento en el que se abrieron las ventanas.


Dicen que una imagen vale por mil palabras por eso aquí les dejo una imagen que grafica mejor lo dicho por elsous, saludosss :wave:

PD. La foto la bajé del internet. 

*Sacristía de la Iglesia de San Pedro*


----------



## Inkandrew9

:drool:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Qué belleza... Si pudiéramos fotografiar las sacristías de las iglesias más importantes de Lima construiríamos un monumento a nuestra historia y a la belleza.


----------



## elsous6

^^Por ahi tengo las de La Merced, San Agustín y San Francisco... capaz y las posteo.

P.D. En la foto de Antarqui se nota claramente el cambio de cubiertas de la sacristía jesuita. En la parte superior de los muros laterales se ven las ménsulas que sostenían los
arcos fajones de la bóveda, y sobre el entablamento se ve el cuerpo añadido para darle mayor altura al ambiente cuando se habilitó el techo plano de madera.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cierto! ... !


----------



## koko cusco

que belleza!!!


----------



## elsous6

Para que no muera el thread añado dos fotos antiguas mas de San Pedro:










Capilla Mayor de la iglesia










Nave lateral​


----------



## Dimas de Porres

La foto de la nave lateral parece sacada dentro de un palacio... Preciosa perspectiva


----------



## elsous6

^^ Si la comparan con la foto actual, verán que al fondo se aprecia el retablo dedicado a San José, hoy desaparecido y reemplazado por un nicho conteniendo un estupendo crucificado del siglo XVII.


----------



## Antarqui

Tambien se puede apreciar que el piso no es el mismo, el actual son unas losetas grandes de color blanco y negro, que parecen tablero de ajedrez, pero están puestas en diagonal, y aunque el de ahora es más elegante, creo que más me gustaba el piso antiguo.....saludoss :wave:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y el pròximo mito será ...???


----------



## Imanol

Inkandrew9 said:


> Y el pròximo mito será ...???


Primero comenten las fotos extraordinarias posteadas por JP, son bien raras, se puede apreciar por fin a mejor detalle San Pedro antes de su remodelación, sobre todo los retablos perdidos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno pero no te enojes ...xD! 

Por mi parte, no puedo agregar màs a las precisiones hechas por JP y Antarqui.


----------



## kaMetZa

¿Cuántos mitos faltan?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Al paso que va el thread y con el pronóstico del terremoto de Lima ... pues ... buff ... habrà mitos para rato ...xD! :S


----------



## Sonriza

Wao que impresionante, vaya que has obtenido excelente información sobre San Pedro. realmente un thread super completo. Gracias por compartir esos datos.


----------



## Imanol

Ya se viene el siguiente n.n


----------



## Inkandrew9

PD: Casi una pàgina de spam y ninguna actualizaciòn ... ¬¬!


----------



## dra.naths

kaMetZa said:


> Anoche.


¿Y qué hacías la otra noche en San Pedro?! 

btw.. yo tb reviso este thread, solo que no comento.. pero estoy comentando para que suban el 3er mito!


----------



## kaMetZa

dra.naths said:


> ¿Y qué hacías la otra noche en San Pedro?!
> 
> btw.. yo tb reviso este thread, solo que no comento.. pero estoy comentando para que suban el 3er mito!


Me viste? Estaba así con un forista de acá webin.


----------



## Beralia

Saludos!

Interesante el topic acerca del colorido o menos en las edificaciones de Lima. Yo mas bien quisiera compartir con ustedes este artículo publicado por "El Comercio" el miércoles 14 de marzo de 2001, acerca del recubrimiento o mejor dicho, mampostería en Santa Catalina entre otras edificaciones: URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/mamposterap001.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## El Bajopontino

No puedo creer que esa espadaña este allí desde 1639; imagino que con tanto terremoto la actual deba ser una reconstrucción. Y si es así, no creo que tenga los mismos materiales que se indican en los conciertos.

Por último, alguien puede decirme qué es un verdugado??


----------



## El Bajopontino

elsous6 said:


>


Viendo esta foto, me doy cuenta que la cúpula de San Pedro, tiene un acabado diferente, son otras molduras; me parecen que lucían mejor a las de ahora.


----------



## Imanol

Coming soon: Fotos nuevas e ineditas del interior de San Pedro antes de su modificación.


----------



## Antarqui

Esperemos que lleguen pronto, ya que el interés por este thread es grande, pero la espera desespera..........saludosss :wave:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Zz -_- zZ!!!


----------



## Juliorem

el 3er mito!!, el thread esta super interesante!!


----------



## Imanol

Como se acerca Octubre, *mes de los milagros....*

Y para que sean felices, posteo esta foto de San Pedro nunca antes puesta en Internet con los siguientes detalles:

1. La decoración del techo y sobre todo de la cúpula eran totalmente diferentes y se han perdido.

2. El retablo de la virgen de la O que ya no existe.

3. La configuración original del el púlpito (muy parecido al de la Catedral de Lima) y un pedazo del retablo de la inspiración.

Entre otras cosas más que pueden ir descubriendo en esta interesante imagen.


----------



## Imanol

*Post final del mito 2*

Son tantos los edificios modificados en el centro de Lima que poner todos aquí sería imposible, así que haremos una rápida y ligera revisión de los edificios religiosos virreinales modificados.

Empezamos por....

1. San Agustin: Inicialmente poseía un campanario, el interior de la iglesia era totalmente distinto pues poseía un crucero con cúpula. Se ha perdido gran parte del mobiliario de esta iglesia.










2. Santa Clara: Lo único que queda del viejo templo es su campanario pues la nave y el crucero fueron demolidos para "rectificar" el trazo del jirón Ancash, construyéndose en su lugar una nueva Iglesia neocolonial con otra orientación y un campanario muy similar al otro.










3. San Sebastián: La portada de la iglesia se rehizo en base al desaparecido templo de Santa Teresa, la portada original era bastante más pequeña y con una conformación espacial más antigua.










4. Santa Rosa de los padres: La iglesia originalmente tenía su ingreso principal por otro lado, pero para anchar la avenida Tacna este fue demolido y por ende se giró sobre su eje y se abrió hacia otro lado a fines del siglo pasado.



















Es obvio que hay muchísimos más ejemplos, debido a que gran cantidad de nuestros edificios virreinales han sufrido fuertes modificaciones a lo largo de toda su historia, pero este es una muestra que permite apreciar la magnitud de los cambios y que estos alcanzan a ejemplos tan importantes como la catedral o San Pedro.

Saludos y ya se viene el mito 3.


----------



## Inkandrew9

De sòlo pensar que el interior de Sn Pedro era màs espectacular que ahora ... me da dolor de cabeza :S

Por otro lado, a veces se me viene a la mente hacer un reproducciòn virtual de la torre de Sn Agustìn y proyectarla sobre ella (en un cubo blanco, donde alguna vez estuvo la torre) en un dìa especial para la orden, en una suerte de "Noches de tradiciones limeñas" ... una suerte de paseos nocturnos guiados, ¡¿Què sè yo?! ... y asì hacerlo con otros edificios importantes. 

Sta Clara siempre fue una cosa que no lleguè a entender hasta que supe de su mutilaciòn. Las avenidas: Tacna, Emancipaciòn, Evitamiento y Abancay ... de sòlo pensar en todo lo que arrasaron a su paso ... me da escalofrìos ...


----------



## Antarqui

No entiendo para qué le hicieron estos cambios a la Iglesia de San Pedro si como estaba antes lucía mucho mejor, ¿alguien sabe en qué año se realizaron más o menos esos cambios?.....tampoco comprendo por qué tuvieron que prolongar el jirón Ancash a costa de la mutilación de la Iglesia de Santa Clara, aunque no debe de sorprendernos mucho la actitud que tenían en esa época porque nuestras autoridades actuales tienen una actitud parecida al permitir que nuestros monumentos históricos se caigan solos de lo viejos que están y no hacen nada para evitarlo, es una pena. 

La foto de San Pedro está muy buena, primera vez que la veo y ojalá que se sigan posteando más fotos y este thread tome más dinamismo porque está muy interesante......te lo pido Señor de los Milagros jeje, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Antarqui said:


> ...te lo pido Señor de los Milagros...


¡IDEM!

Sòlo el tiempo lo dirà .....


----------



## Imanol

Tanto pedían que actualicen y solo han comentado dos personas ¬¬.... así no da ganas de actualizar esta cosa.


----------



## Antarqui

Sí, he notado que ultimamente los foristas peruanos están un poco apáticos, pero este thread es muy visto, aunque ultimamente por alguna razón no se comenta mucho, será que los que comentamos somos los más ávidos de saber.....o derrepente los más parlanchines jajaja. 
Sólo es cuestión de seguir actualizándolo y mantenerlo permanentemente activo, para que así el forista no pierda el interés y poco a poco los comentarios irán en aumento, porque en verdad este tema es apasionante, saludosssss :wave:


----------



## elsous6

Las modificaciones de San Pedro son del año 43, durante la restauración general del templo luego del terremoto e 1940. Las bóvedas de madera deben haber quedado dañadas en el sismo, y en la reconstrucción se "mejoraron" :crazy:


----------



## percinort

Buen foro, recién me auno. Una pregunta, las fotos de qué libro son?


----------



## Imanol

Las fotos son de varias fuentes, las ultimas, del thread "Lima de siempre".


----------



## GFM 3D

Nuevo Año, nuevo mito, supongo...


----------



## tauser6

la pregunta es dentro de 20 años quedara algo para admirar o sera parte de la historia que podremos mirarla en fotos tristemente........................................


----------



## elsous6

Reviviendo a medias el hilo...


----------



## elsous6

Reviviendo el hilo....


----------



## Imanol

elsous6 said:


> Reviviendo el hilo....


XDDDD coming soon....


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lo reviven y no actualizan ... 

Crean espèctativas y se demoran en subir algo, despuès no se quejen como siempre eh ...

=/


----------



## GFM 3D

Solo para complementar el tema de San Pablo/San Pedro, dos imágenes para que sus ojos se _deleiten_... (no me maten (?))

En toda su majestuosidad:









Postal coloreada en base a una imagen posteada antes:











elsous6 said:


> Reviviendo el hilo....


Quizá con una del claustro mayor de San Pablo la gente se anime...

EDIT: Una más, el retablo sepulcro de la capilla de Santa Ana en su lugar (foto reciente)


----------



## elsous6

Próximamente, milagro de octubre.... nuevo post!!! :colgate:


----------



## carlosfelipe

Uff!, que bien, uno de los mejores threads de este foro revividos.


----------



## carlosfelipe

Uff!, que bien, uno de los mejores threads de este foro revivido.


----------



## dra.naths

Rayos, hace ufff que no reviso el foro y resulta que aún no postean el Mito #3??? #sondelopeor 


elsous6 said:


> Próximamente, milagro de octubre.... nuevo post!!! :colgate:


Milagro será ver la fuente ¬¬ ykwim


----------



## Orrantino

*Esperando pacientemente.............*
​


----------



## elsous6

¬¬


----------



## elsous6

*Mito 3: El Neoclásico limeño*

_“La muerte del arte colonial en el Perú vino con la invasión neoclásica de los primeros años del siglo diecinueve. El apóstol principal fue un artista nacido en España, Matías Maestro. Sus propias iniciativas si bien anodinas no son tan desagradables para causar un resentimiento particular. El hecho que él y sus entusiastas compañeros destruyeran y quemaran sin piedad una gran parte de las inapreciables obras del arte colonial no puede ser perdonado. El transformó el esplendor barroco de los interiores de San Francisco y Santo Domingo al gris y triste espectáculo en que se presentan el día de hoy”._

_“Más allá de las fronteras del arte colonial yacen todos los “revivals” del siglo diecinueve. No se puede despertar mucho entusiasmo en las varias transiciones al Neoclásico, como lo ejemplifica el interior de la iglesia de la Trinidad. La catedral de Lima fue sujeta a varias transformaciones en ese período. De un académico barroco francés, repleto con instrumentos musicales y cortinas con borlas, es el estilo de un altar lateral dedicado a la Virgen, y, de acuerdo a la inscripción, fue hecho en 1796 y pintado en 1802. Dentro de poco Matías Maestro encendería fogatas de arte colonial, reemplazándolo con sus propias y estériles creaciones neoclásicas”._

Harold Wethey: “Colonial Architecture and Sculpture in Peru” (1944).​
Probablemente este extracto de la obra del historiador Harold Wethey resuma de manera precisa la visión tradicional acerca del neoclásico en la historiografía de la arquitectura virreinal limeña. Y es que el movimiento neoclásico en el Perú, y particularmente en Lima, ha tenido – y sigue teniendo- numerosos detractores. 

Resumamos esto en los siguientes puntos:

1.-El neoclásico significó una ruptura en la evolución de la arquitectura virreinal peruana.
2.-La arquitectura neoclásica es de menor calidad que la arquitectura barroca.
3.-La irrupción del neoclásico significó la pérdida de invaluables obras artísticas de los siglos anteriores.

Tratemos de desmitificar estas afirmaciones una por una.

1.- El neoclásico significó una ruptura en la evolución de la arquitectura virreinal peruana y limeña.

Es un hecho innegable que la arquitectura limeña evolucionó dinámicamente a lo largo de los tres siglos de duración del período virreinal. Y es tal vez la arquitectura en madera la que refleje mejor esa evolución. Veamos algo de esto gráficamente:









Retablo mayor, iglesia de Jesús, María y José (Joseph de Castilla, 1708). Foto Skyscrapercity.​
El retablo mayor de la pequeña iglesia de las monjas capuchinas ejemplifica el tipo de retablo predominante desde fines del XVII hasta la primera mitad del XVIII. Su composición en cuadrícula está dividida en cuerpos y calles delimitadas con columnas salomónicas de abundante talla, culminando en una compleja coronación que se adecuaba a la curvatura de la bóveda de medio cañón.

La destrucción ocasionada por el terremoto del 28 de octubre de 1746 propició una renovación generalizada de la arquitectura en madera, introduciendo novedades en el lenguaje arquitectónico de los retablos, principalmente con influencia de la arquitectura francesa. Es en esta época que aparecen los soportes antropomorfos en reemplazo de las columnas salomónicas: atlantes, cariátides y hermas toman el lugar de éstas. Como contraparte a la abundante follajería barroca empiezan a aparecer rocallas, decoración típica del rococó.









Retablo mayor, iglesia de San Marcelo (1761). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.​
Uno de los primeros intentos de variar el esquema básico de los retablos lo encontramos en el retablo mayor de la iglesia del noviciado jesuita, dedicada a San Antonio Abad y hoy convertida en el Panteón de los Próceres (c. 1766). En este magnífico retablo se abandona el esquema tradicional de cuerpos y calles, reemplazándolo por un cuerpo de gran altura coronado por un segundo cuerpecillo rodeado de profusa follajería, composición que preludia la típica de los grandes retablos del neoclásico.










Retablo mayor, iglesia de San Antonio Abad, luego de San Carlos, hoy Panteón de los Próceres (c. 1766). Foto Juan Pablo El Sous.​
Este esquema ya lo vemos consolidado en los retablos posteriores. En el mayor de la iglesia del Sagrado Corazón (1765) observamos el mismo esquema, y en el del Santo Cristo (1771) el segundo cuerpo es reemplazado por un gran ático y una inmensa venera como coronación. En ambos casos podemos presenciar un detalle adicional: los soportes son columnas corintias de fuste liso, no columnas salomónicas, ni cariátides ni estípites. Esto solo denota el gradual e inexorable camino hacia el lenguaje clásico en la arquitectura en madera.









Retablo mayor, iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús (Joseph Manuel de Palomares, 1765). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.









Retablo mayor, iglesia del Santo Cristo de los Milagros (1771). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.​
Finalmente, llegamos al llamado neoclásico, presente en Lima a partir de la década de 1790. Un ejemplo temprano es el retablo de la Candelaria, levantado en la antigua capilla de los Santos Crispín y Crispiniano (patrones del gremio de zapateros) de la Catedral (1796). En este retablo encontramos ya la composición típica del retablo neoclásico: un gran cuerpo bajo soportado por columnas de fuste liso, con un segundo cuerpo más pequeño que funge como coronación. En varios casos, como el retablo mayor de la iglesia de La Merced, la coronación se acopla a la forma de la bóveda mediante un gran elemento semicircular que acompaña el segundo cuerpecillo ya mencionado. Esta composición se emplea una y otra vez en los retablos de este período. Una variante posterior de este esquema eliminaría del todo el rudimentario segundo cuerpo, reemplazándolo con un gran panel semicircular en el cual se generan composiciones escultóricas (San Francisco) o pictóricas (Sagrario), empleando adicionalmente recursos netamente barrocos como los “transparentes” (San Pedro).









Retablo de la Candelaria (1796-1802). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.









Retablo mayor, iglesia de San Pedro. Foto Juan Manuel Parra.









Retablo mayor, iglesia de San Francisco (Matías Maestro, 1805). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.









Retablo Mayor, iglesia del Sagrario. Foto Juan Manuel Parra.​
El retablo “templete”

Una variante del retablo neoclásico es el retablo exento en forma de “templete”. Cabe resaltar que el antiguo retablo mayor de la Catedral – barroco – también era exento y visible en todos sus lados, como lo son el retablo mayor barroco de la Catedral de Trujillo y el neoclásico de la Catedral de Cusco.









Retablo mayor, Catedral de Trujillo (c. 1740)​
El retablo “templete” fue relativamente común en las iglesias limeñas renovadas a principios del XIX. El retablo mayor de la Catedral, construido por Matías Maestro en 1805 fue el primero de la serie. Se trata de un magnífico ejemplar de dos cuerpos, el primero compuesto por 16 columnas corintias sobre una base –hoy desaparecida- las cuales soportan un entablamento académicamente correcto, pero que se curva en concavidades y convexidades más propias del barroco que del frío neoclásico. El segundo cuerpo es de menor tamaño y consta de 8 columnas corintias sosteniendo una coronación. Similar composición tiene el retablo mayor de la pequeña capilla de la Virgen del Milagro, lamentablemente dañado por un incendio en 1835, y constituyen versiones más compactas los retablos mayores de las iglesias del Patrocinio y Santa Liberata, en el Rímac.









Retablo mayor, Catedral de Lima (Matías Maestro, 1805). Foto Juan Manuel Parra.
​Podemos concluir que, en lo que corresponde a retablos, que el neoclásico no significó una ruptura, sino la continuación de la evolución de la arquitectura virreinal limeña, la cual como vimos empezó un camino gradual hacia el clasicismo a partir de la década de 1770. 
En otro post se discutirá la arquitectura “firme” del neoclásico.


----------



## Imanol

Este mito está picante! n.n! prepárense para la siguiente entrega, mientras tanto, comenten!


----------



## GFM 3D

Orrantino said:


> *Esperando pacientemente.............*
> ​


Morí con esa pintura de Rugendas jajajaja.

En fin, es bueno ver que el thread haya sido actualizado. La sucesión de imágenes muestra claramente que fue un proceso y no un cambio abrupto de estilos, siendo el retablo de San Antonio Abad un buen ejemplo (teniendo en cuenta tanto la configuración básica, oculta por la gran ornamentación).

Ya que mencionan la capilla del Milagro, posteo una foto del retablo (tengo una más grande, pero no es de muy buena calidad)










PD. Esa foto del mayor de San Pedro, es simplemente genial.


----------



## Imanol

Había más gente pidiendo el mito que gente comentando ahora ¬¬


----------



## carlosfelipe

Interesante mito, pero realmente se destruyeron los antiguos retablos.


----------



## Orrantino

Aceptando el neoclásico como una evolución natural del arte y la arquitectura colonial, el tercer punto que mencionas: “La irrupción del neoclásico significó la pérdida de invaluables obras artísticas de los siglos anteriores”

¿Tiene algo de verdad o simple mito? ¿Se justifica como parte ineludible del proceso evolucionario?


----------



## elsous6

Orrantino said:


> Aceptando el neoclásico como una evolución natural del arte y la arquitectura colonial, el tercer punto que mencionas: “La irrupción del neoclásico significó la pérdida de invaluables obras artísticas de los siglos anteriores”
> 
> ¿Tiene algo de verdad o simple mito? ¿Se justifica como parte ineludible del proceso evolucionario?


Eso lo vamos a ver con algo mas de detenimiento en un próximo post (contando con que hayan suficientes comentarios como para que avance el hilo ¬¬), pero adelantándome un poco, el cambio de retablos por "modernizaciones" o restauraciones" existe desde que Lima es Lima, y muchas obras de arte magníficas son producto de este proceso. Solo basta ponerse de pie, por ejemplo, frente al gran retablo mayor de San Marcelo, o al de San Sebastián, ambos de la segunda mitad del siglo XVIII y producto de "modernizaciones".


----------



## marla468

si, estoy de acuerdo


----------



## otelot

GFM 3D said:


> Una más...el retablo mayor de Santa Teresa:


¿Estuvo en la iglesia de San Pedro?

Fascinante el thread.




Lo revivo


----------



## elsous6

^^ ¿A qué te refieres con lo de San Pedro? :hmm:


----------



## otelot

elsous6 said:


> ^^ ¿A qué te refieres con lo de San Pedro? :hmm:


Me refiero a que si ese retablo de Santa Teresa está (o estuvo) en la iglesia de San Pedro, aquí en Lima ¿?.


----------



## elsous6

^^ No. El retablo estuvo en el presbiterio de la iglesia de Santa Teresa hasta que se demolió la iglesia por el año 43 y se perdió (junto con dos magníficos retablos rococó que estaban en el crucero). En la iglesia de San Pedro hubo dos retablos "neoclásicos" aparte del mayor: el de la Virgen de la O y el de San José, ambos en el crucero. Desaparecieron en los 40s.


----------



## otelot

Bueno. Al parecer no van a continuar los mitos. El del neoclásico iba a estar muy interesante también.


----------



## kaMetZa

Aún tenemos fe :troll:


----------



## elsous6

No se olviden que octubre es el mes de los milagros :troll:


----------



## GFM 3D

elsous6 said:


> No se olviden que octubre es el mes de los milagros :troll:


Pasó lo que en el libro de Oswaldo Reynoso, entonces


----------



## Vane de Rosas

elsous6 said:


> No se olviden que octubre es el mes de los milagros :troll:


Qué pasó con el thread? Ya nos dejó Imanol??????? hace mucha falta.


----------



## elsous6

^^ Tal vez lo retomemos, pero es bastante trabajo armar los posts y a veces no parecen tener tanta acogida.


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Este hilo es uno de los mas y mejor elaborados que he tenido el placer de disfrutar. Recién lo conocí hace unos meses y lo aprendido me ha llenado de asombro. Ojala y los creadores del mismo, nos vuelvan a deleitar con mas descubrimientos acerca de esta noble y hermosa Ciudad de los reyes. ¡Saludos cordiales a todos!


----------



## elsous6

^^ Gracias por tus palabras @Aztecgoddess! Como escribí, es posible que lo retomemos, dependiendo del tiempo que tengamos a disposición.


----------



## elsous6

En relación con el tema que nos ocupa ver este artículo:

Ecos del “orden español” en la arquitectura virreinal limeña


----------

